# My sister's sugar gliders



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

My sister has two sugar gliders, Andy Samberg and Taylor Lautner.

They were in this white cage before, but my sister bought them a new green cage and gave me the white one because she thought my rats might like it. My rats have an aquarium tho and the glider cage was big and more like a bird cage so i sold the white cage and bought some candy and a DS with the money.










new cage...










I hate them though because they always bite me.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh if anyone has advice to make them like me, plz let me know!!


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

This is why people think you are a troll. 

You've been told in the past the proper housing for rats and yet when you were given a proper house you say you sold it for candy. We want to help as much as we can but you're clearly not taking the help because either you don't understand or you're doing it on purpose. I really don't think it's because you don't understand, I think you're fully aware of what you're doing.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Is there any way you can get the cage back - return the DS? Your sister was right in thinking that your rats would like it. Aquariums don't provide proper ventilation or climbing space, plus, there's a multitude of other issues that can arise with aquarium housing.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm....I don't want to return my DS, but my sister has another smaller cage she isnt using........could I use that? if i post pics?


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Post a picture of it and we can let you know if it's big enough.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

ok ill try and get a pic tomorrow my sister won let me use her camera right now


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

If it's a 10 gallon tank buy a high rise for it.. they aren't too expensive and you can find them at any pet store. But yes, having rats in JUST a tank can cause numerous problems. Are you sure you're even responsible enough to take care of your rats? Seems to me like candy and games are more important to you than your pets.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

High rises are a bad idea as well, I'm afraid. They can actually beb worse than aquariums alone. They tend to trap ammonia in the bottom portion. 

May I ask why on earth you sold that amazing cage for a DS and candy? You really should rehome them if you can't take proper care of them, which from what I have seen, is what is happening.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Kinsey said:


> High rises are a bad idea as well, I'm afraid. They can actually beb worse than aquariums alone. They tend to trap ammonia in the bottom portion.
> 
> May I ask why on earth you sold that amazing cage for a DS and candy? You really should rehome them if you can't take proper care of them, which from what I have seen, is what is happening.


True, but I've had a high rise for almost a year and it hasn't build up any urine. But I also clean both parts more than the average rat owner does.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, it tends to block the ammonia smell into the bottom protion of the aquarium. It's just not very good for the rats. Wire cages are far better; but if used right and cleaned A LOT then they can be okay.


----------

